
Something in space that looks like it could have been made by aliens - ourmandave
http://www.businessinsider.com/astronomers-have-found-a-mysterious-alien-object-near-a-distant-star-2015-10
======
noobermin
Phil Plait has a nice (and humorous) summary which is also linked in the
article.

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2015/10/14/weird_st...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2015/10/14/weird_star_strange_dips_in_brightness_are_a_bit_baffling.html)

------
brfox
What about enormous sunspots or some type of variable star - why is there no
mention of this as a possibility?

